# hgh dosage/timing



## PAULSHEZ

Whats the best time to take hgh, last cycle i did ansamone at 4iu eod all taken at bedtime .

However i have heard now that its best to take as soon as you wake up.

Does it really make much difference????


----------



## DB

bump..

some say 2 iu's in the morn 2 at night, some say 4 in the morn..... some say 4 at night

bump for pscarb jimbo and robbydoggy


----------



## 3752

in my experiance you get better fat loss if you do the 4iu's in the morning approx 40min before you eat...but if it is muscle mass you are after then take it approx 15min before bedtime..although you do get some fat burning this way aswell.

i wouldn't split the dosage unless you intend to take more than 6iu's per day then split it 4 in the morning then 4 b4 bed...


----------



## PAULSHEZ

So is it not a good idea to take just before food or on a full stomach??


----------



## 3752

no you need to have a empty stomach when taking GH the presence of insulin lowers the effect of GH...


----------



## Biker

Pscarb said:


> in my experiance you get better fat loss if you do the 4iu's in the morning approx 40min before you eat...but if it is muscle mass you are after then take it approx 15min before bedtime..although you do get some fat burning this way aswell.
> 
> i wouldn't split the dosage unless you intend to take more than 6iu's per day then split it 4 in the morning then 4 b4 bed...


As Pscarb knows this is exactly how I feel about it also 

I'm a big fan of taking it all just before bed


----------



## hackskii

Excellent question.

For me I noticed more fat loss taken first thing in the morning and then the afternoon.

But I feel for connective tissue strengthening and recouperation just before bed.

The pituitary gland releases HGH at night during R.E.M. sleep.

But the presence of insulin will shut the pituitary gland off from releasing HGH at bed if you spike blood sugars.

Now on an empty stomach L-arginine and L-ornithine if just taken before bedtime can raise HGH levels. It probably does because I dream more and seem to get better sleep with that.

I can tell when the HGH is working when I dream alot. I dream so hard on HGH and this is probably a good thing.

So for dieting during the day and for recouperation just before bed.

I have a friend who had a daughter who didnt grow.

She took 2iu's during the day and no growth happened.

She took 2iu's just before bed and she grew 6" in 6 months or a inch a month.

Now that is pretty good.

I have tried a bunch of products and the oral sprays didnt do much for the price I spent and boy was that expensive.

At 20 years old we average 500 micrograms/day

At 40 years old we average 200 micrograms/day

At 80 years old we average 25 micrograms/day

Hey a little copy and paste never hurt anybody

If you look at all the studies that have been done on HGH injections you get the following list of benefits:

8.8% increase in muscle mass on average after six months, without exercise

14.4% loss of fat on average after six months, without dieting

Support higher energy levels

May enhance sexual performance

Support cardiac output

May boost immune function

Increased exercise performance

Supports kidney function

May aide in control of blood pressure

Improved cholesterol profile, with higher HDL and lower LDL

Supports stronger bones

May lead to faster wound healing

Younger, tighter, thicker skin

Support potential hair regrowth

Reduce wrinkles

May reduce cellulite

Support sharper vision

Mood elevation

May increase memory retention

Improved sleep

Also depending on how much you take it can make you mildly hypothyroid and hyperglycemic

DHEA helped me with hyperglycemia.

*Im with Biker on this one taking it before bed is my favorite.*


----------



## robdog

All before bed for me unless as Paul says you are on more than 6iu a day.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Ok i will go for using in one shot 15mins before bedtime. I have some jino and was going to take a third of a 10iu vial (approx 3.3iu) on training days only. I train 4 - 5 days per week.

Any comments??


----------



## Biker

should be ok mate


----------



## hackskii

As above^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bazzamax

Would you get any benefits from taking 3.3iu's every other day? how long could/should I run it for?

Cheers,

Baz


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Yes i was always advised to take eod


----------



## hackskii

EOD, ED, either way.

I have read many studies on this but I liked what worked best for me, for two reasons.

The Humitrope (my favorite) gave me a still left wrist and lock jaw anything over about 2.5 IU's a day.

Split doses morning and afternoon for fat loss.

Dose just before bed for more mass and connective tissue strengthening.

I myself thought that the longer cycle worked better for me like 6 months.

Big doses gave me hyperglycemia and I was always hungry. DHEA helped me tons for that.

I have read that study of EOD and the guy used the same amount in a week using 7 days ED and EOD same amounts, so doubling the amounts and jabbing EOD made sense.

He concluded that there was mild shutdown ED and the Sub-Q released the HGH too slow to do the job properly.

I didnt believe that study, sounded good but If I am injecting 4 times at bed time (2 IU's) than normal output, I dream huge and sleep massive.

Bedtime is when the pituitary gland releases HGH, so lets follow mother nature and take here lead.

I think longer cycles work better. This stuff takes longer to work than gear.


----------



## Bazzamax

I havent done hgh before so would even 2.5 ius before bed eod do any good?


----------



## hackskii

Bazzamax said:


> I havent done hgh before so would even 2.5 ius before bed eod do any good?


Yah.

Or 2 IU's ED would work good too.

I shoot ED and this is how I feel works best for me.


----------



## Bazzamax

Cheers Mate,

Just gonna have to save up for it now....lol.


----------



## Timmy Smooth

=== SLIGHT TANGENT SORRY ===

...but you know there's like ten big vials in the kits, generally, with another 10 smaller ones for the solution...that's a total of 10 once mixed, right? So is each mixed vial worth 1iu, or 10iu? If you get a "10 iu" kit, is that 10x10 ius or just 10 ius in total? Jesus, it makes me go cock-eyed thinking about it!

Sorry and thanks.


----------



## DB

1 'kit' is normally 10x10 so 100 IU's


----------



## hackskii

Well, it actually depends on how much bacteristatic water you use.

For instance the stuff I bought: Humatrope

15 I.U. Elli Lilly Includes 5ml M-Cresol mixing solution

So in one bottle you get 15 I.U. of the HGH powder and in another bottle you get

5ml of the Cresol solution.

You then would divide the 15 into the 5 and get 3 I.U. per 1 ml. Or for every 1 ml you would get 3 IU of HGH in a slin needle.

If you used less solution then you would get more HGH than more solution.

It is all determined on how many IU's is in the poweder bottle.

The stuff I buy must be refrigerated before reconstution and after.

It is good for about 30 days when mixed.

be carefull which mixing solution you get.

Bacteriostatic water is superior to steral water. The shelf life is not to long with the other waters. Im guessing but this might go for Saline mixing too.

I dont know why they dont use bacteriostatic water as it is only about $5.00 for a 30ml bottle. At that price you can use it for probably a year.

Also there are many types and brands from Genatropin, Saizen, Saizen and easy click mixing device, Serono, Jintropin, and Humatrope.

The Humatrope is the most expensive by far and my favorite for sure.

I just ordered 150 IU's myself and should have it in about 3 days


----------



## djamesw

hello i have just started taking hgh and am doing 3 iu before i sleep.when will i notice any effects of this and will i feel any different.cheers.


----------



## 3752

djamesw said:


> hello i have just started taking hgh and am doing 3 iu before i sleep.when will i notice any effects of this and will i feel any different.cheers.


if you are above 30yrs old then you will see some changes in your skin, hair etc after 4-6 weeks if you are after muscle or fatloss at this dose then 4-6months should give you some changes but nothing dramatic


----------



## Tnp

Apologies for digging up an old thread lads, but after searching round google it came up and appears to be the most informed site out there.

Could someone put my mind at rest/offer advice.

I've been taking 2.5iu, morning and night, every other day, for about 50 days now. I am feeling some benefits, but recently have been having loads of grief in my wrist at night.

Having looked at the side effects of HGH, I see carpal tunnel syndrome is quite common and the symptoms identical to what i have.

Am I best reducing the dose, or stopping altogther?

Before I started taking it I did read up on possible side effects but found the information conflicting. I thought i'd make my own mind up as I rarely believe horror stories.

My main concern is that although the carpal tunnel syndrome is a reality, if i could manage that by lowering the dosage would over time i become at risk to acromegaly? Cos that scares the bejesus out of me.

Any input appreciated

Cheers


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Are you all taking the GH IM or under the skin ?? dont suppose it makes a difference does it?


----------



## Tnp

PAULSHEZ said:


> Are you all taking the GH IM or under the skin ?? dont suppose it makes a difference does it?


me? yeah under the skin at the side of my belly button


----------



## sorebuttman

guys i am interested in hgh if yot take before bed on empty stomach does that mean no bed time shake or food? Please advise


----------



## bigsteve1974

i was using genotropin at 2iu upon waking and 2iu before bed only mon wed fri.. but i found on the days of taking before bed my sleep pattern was all over the shop... so stopped taking before ned now just use in the morning.

steve


----------



## Northern Rocker

sorebuttman said:


> guys i am interested in hgh if yot take before bed on empty stomach does that mean no bed time shake or food? Please advise


it's the insulin spike that blunts GH. I believe even a whey shake can induce an insulin spike. But especially if like me you add flaxoil to the shake then I would do one of the following.

Jab your HGH wait 30 mins then have your shake then off to bed.

Or do as I do. Get up in the middle of the night for a pee (I'm sure you do that don't you.... it would surprise me if you train seriously and dont need to drain off some fluid in the night) and jab your HGH then. I jab 8iu eod at ca. 4:00 am then I am sure to have no carbs or fat in my blood and I also get some kip with the GH working.

Please note that GH can help induce a deep sleep but that when you start taking it it can have the opposite effect initially for a few days until you start getting used to it.


----------



## sorebuttman

its so ****ing expensive how do yot guys do it


----------



## PAULSHEZ

I have also found taking gh before bed messes with my sleep patterns, weird dreams, and waking up more frequently. Where as taking first thing am i feel great, seems to put me in a good happy mood, and seems to sooth me all day. Thats the sign of good gh the soothing feeling and nice soft skin.


----------



## hackskii

GH to me induces far more wild dreams.

GH is released at night during R.E.M. sleep, so no doubt it may help sleeping, and dreams.

The stiff wrists are common, you are taking too much, drop it to 2iu's a day max.

I found the Chineese generic blue tops the worst for sides.

If you are young I wouldnt shoot at night, that will curb natural release.


----------



## Tnp

cheers pal....I'll try that. I'm 36 by the way, not sure if that qualifies as "young"

Do you know if there's anything in the taking of GH affecting natural production of the stuff?

And have you found a "crash" or loss of any gains after stopping a course?

I'm keen to keep using it as I have found real benefits, not in any real physical gains, but my recovery seems much better, i don't seem to feel as stiff and have more energy, but this little side effct has made me think.

I do appreciate feedback from longer term users

thanks once again


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Which gh are you using .


----------



## Tnp

somatropin


----------



## 3752

Northern Rocker said:


> it's the insulin spike that blunts GH. I believe even a whey shake can induce an insulin spike. But especially if like me you add flaxoil to the shake then I would do one of the following.


Fats will blunt GH aswell.......

no matter your age and no matter when you take GH you will effect your natural GH production just as you would with test no matter when you took it the HPTA would be effected....


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> Fats will blunt GH aswell.......


Really?


----------



## andys83

hi im 26yrs old and im taking hgh 2ius in the morning and night along with deca and testo have been getting really tired its my 3rd day taking it is this wat happens


----------



## traps2010

hi guys

i just bought some hgh and by looking at the info on here if i want mass and strength gains i take it before bed is that the general opinion?

cheers


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> no you need to have a empty stomach when taking GH the presence of insulin lowers the effect of GH...


so why do ppl take it pw with slin?


----------



## hilly

because he is refering to dieting mate for fat loss that approach is best. for muscle gain things change or i think thats why he said it


----------



## big_jim_87

so slin gh is still best?


----------



## hilly

yes they work very well together IMO. Insulin helps increase muscle protein synthesis and amino acid transport. growth hormone helps increase whole body protein synthesis, increases amino acid transport and also helps with prevent the breakdown of amino acids.

together with a good supply of aminos obviously seems to make a hell of alot of sense scientificaly


----------



## traps2010

graft! i work 7 days a week as a trainer so make good money


----------



## hackskii

I dont think they would be good together at the same time.

Guys that have CTS symptoms with GH alone tend to not have them when mixing with slin.

Also an article I have read where it negates the benefits when used together.

Even during sleep, when insulin is high, GH release isnt happening.

Whereas when insulin is low, more GH release during sleep.


----------



## hilly

hackskii said:


> I dont think they would be good together at the same time.
> 
> Guys that have CTS symptoms with GH alone tend to not have them when mixing with slin.
> 
> Also an article I have read where it negates the benefits when used together.
> 
> Even during sleep, when insulin is high, GH release isnt happening.
> 
> Whereas when insulin is low, more GH release during sleep.


so given this scott growth pre bed would make sense and slin with pre workout would be ideal??


----------



## hackskii

Totally would, fat burning during sleep and anabolism post workout stopping cortisol dead.

Great idea.

GH pulses during the day and night anyway.

I think that this is the reason why guys get so hungry on the GHRP-6 because it works by stimulating the release of Ghrelin which actually stimulates hunger.


----------



## traps2010

hackskii said:


> I dont think they would be good together at the same time.
> 
> Guys that have CTS symptoms with GH alone tend to not have them when mixing with slin.
> 
> Also an article I have read where it negates the benefits when used together.
> 
> Even during sleep, when insulin is high, GH release isnt happening.
> 
> Whereas when insulin is low, more GH release during sleep.


would you suggest gh before bed then?


----------



## hilly

hackskii said:


> Totally would, fat burning during sleep and anabolism post workout stopping cortisol dead.
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> GH pulses during the day and night anyway.
> 
> I think that this is the reason why guys get so hungry on the GHRP-6 because it works by stimulating the release of Ghrelin which actually stimulates hunger.


This is what i intend to do during my pct.

growth pre bed and insulin pre workout.

Im just deciding between growth everynight at 4iu or 3 x per week on training days at 8iu.

also guna throw in some igf on training days with breaky i reckon.


----------



## hackskii

traps2010 said:


> would you suggest gh before bed then?


Yes and no.

Adding in GH when you are young blunts your natty production, so first thing in morning would be best to blunt cortisol.

But I say this because you are spending money on GH when the body makes it.

I noticed that twice a day not at night was best for fat loss (just what I noticed for myself).

But for us older guys that dont produce alot of GH anyway, night time allows me to take advantage of the pulsing that would normally happen if I was younger, kindof normally mimicking the rythem.

I am using GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 together and at night I take a shot and a melatonin and I can tell you the depth of sleep is way more solid, and believe it or not I am getting more night time erections.

Being fifty years old this is a very good thing.

I am not on a cycle either.

The dreams are quite bizzare too, some of them are just freaking way out there.


----------



## Kezz

i take melatonin too at night and get mad dreams... i take gh on waking eod and also get much more night time erections.. prob about 5 times a night lol


----------



## Chaoticus

Moved to new thread link


----------



## rudders82

Do not ask for sources.........


----------

